# Au Sable in Feb?



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Going to be going up to the Au Sable sometime this February (going up on a trip with a boy scout troops) and I was just curious if there would be steelhead around in the river still? Would it be worth bringing a boat or canoe? Should I bring waders or is there enough spots next to shore to fish? Thanks for any and all help, bait recommendations would be appreciated as well .


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

February can be really good, depending on the weather. There are plenty of Fall/Winter fish that will be in the system still and some fresh ones should start working there way in for the spring spawn.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

How far do they go up the river? I'm going to be staying at what basically amounts to an executive resort (going with my boy scout troop, one of the kids dads got us access) on the river. However I'm not sure where this is at exactly on the river and if there's going to be any fish up there. Should I only bring waders or is the canoe a good idea?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

There's been a steady push of fish all fall through winter so far. It's pretty even on freshies and colored fish. The darkest fish I've seen have been around the dam. Fresh spawn and waxworms are both working. You'll need waders depending on where you're fishing and how serious you are. If you're bringing a bunch of kids, there's really only a few areas that would be ideal. February always has the first spring spawners poking up, and when you have mild winter conditions like we've had, the fall migration never really stops. I haven't had a trip yet that didn't involve fresh run fish. Good luck.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

I'll probably actually be going out by myself. We have a bunch of dads going and I'll have alot of free time with no kid of my own . If some of the kids want to go I have an extra rod or two but I'll most likely be going with myself and maybe one other adult leader.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There should be decent numbers of fish in the river in February. I will add that The Boyscout Camp (location) is probably not a great place to try at that time of year. It may hold a few fish, but they will be more likely to be in slower deeper spots than that place has. 
Sorry to dish on a specific location, but I figured that since it has a name he might associate with good fishing, and his weekend excursion, I would let him know it isn't a great winter part of the river. 

Look for deeper sandy holes. The lower river will have more fresh fish than the upper river - mostly because they don't typically migrate in a speedy manner when the water is winter-cold. There are places right in Oscoda where you can easily fish from the shore/bank. You don't even need to get into the water to fish most of them. A long-handled net isn't a bad idea, if you intend to land fish from shore in winter. If the channel to the mouth is open, that can be a good spot at first and last light, and it is pretty easy fishing. Definitely need a long handled net to land fish there, unless you drag them all the way upstream to the boat launch.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Ok, I'll definitely try to make the trip over there then. What do you guys recommend bait wise? I was planning on using floats and jigs and maybe some #2 spinners... Am I on the right track there? Completely new to steelhead fishing (Have gone 3-4 times this year, first year ever. Mostly on the Huron, once on the Clinton) so any help is appreciated. Thanks guys!


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Also,

I saw some people talking about bottom bouncing... How high are you taking it off the bottom? Should I be shooting for about a foot or two, or just enough to cause a disturbance?


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

I use foam balls and waxworms with 2 barrel swivels one slides on your m/line the other between m/line and leader, the longer the leader the higher it floats and I change untill it works. I usually start about 6 '. The best way to figure out where to winter fish is follow the tracks in the snow those tracks are usually the diehards. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

So... Just found out that the camp I'm going to is in Lovells, Mi... Which is apparently nowhere near the mouth of the river so I'm not sure there's going to be steelhead up there . Anyone know if they run that far north or what I can expect fishing up there?


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Steelhead and salmon can't get past foote dam, and you will be on the north branch which is closed to fishing until April.

Team Chubby Darter, Home of the "Merry Minions"


----------



## swampswede (Jun 6, 2010)

If I am not mistaken, North Branch is open year round flies only (right now c/r only) from Sheep Ranch downstream to confluence. Doesnt do much for your steelie and salmon aspirations, but still a lot of great trout water providing you can access it.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Where you're staying is 40 minutes from Foote dam. That wouldn't stop me from hitting the river. I drive from Gaylord everytime I go. 

When I bottom bounce, I often tie on my barrel swivel, and leave a long tag, on which I tie my pencil sinker. My leaders are usually 30-36", never more. The shorter the lead, the quicker you feel the bite. At the same time, they can feel your weight quicker than with a long leader. The important thing with bouncing bottom is getting your weight right. That's the biggest problem most people commit on the AS, they use to much. That's why so many guys complain it's too snaggy(it is a snaggy river). People used to be amazed at how many fish I caught from there, running such a tiny amount of weight.

The fish numbers are good from the dam all the way down to the mouth. It's been a steady, solid progression of fish since October. There is MORE than enough info between us all, for you to get an idea.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

ausable_steelhead said:


> The fish numbers are good from the dam all the way down to the mouth. It's been a steady, solid progression of fish since October. There is MORE than enough info between us all, for you to get an idea.


Yeah there definitely is, and I really appreciate all the tips you guys are giving out. I would love to make the trip down to the dam, unfortunately I've already had a hard time convincing my dad (driving up with him, we're both Assistant Scoutmasters, he's the former Scoutmaster) to let me stay a few hours on sunday and fish. Think he might have an aneurysm if I till him we need to drive to another section of the river as well :lol:. So I guess I might be trying my luck at fly fishing... Although I'm terrible at it. Do you guys use similar flies as to what would be used on the Huron or Clinton?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

ogie said:


> Yeah there definitely is, and I really appreciate all the tips you guys are giving out. I would love to make the trip down to the dam, unfortunately I've already had a hard time convincing my dad (driving up with him, we're both Assistant Scoutmasters, he's the former Scoutmaster) to let me stay a few hours on sunday and fish. Think he might have an aneurysm if I till him we need to drive to another section of the river as well :lol:. So I guess I might be trying my luck at fly fishing... Although I'm terrible at it. Do you guys use similar flies as to what would be used on the Huron or Clinton?


You won't have any opportunity for steelhead, unless you head to Oscoda. Foote dam is the upstream limit for lake run fish on the Au Sable. If your dad is unwilling to make the short drive, then you're stuck with whatever trout water is open/available where you're at. The most successful guys on the AS, are the ones willing to commit to whatever it takes to get fish.


----------



## ogie (Dec 31, 2011)

Honestly, I'm seriously considering driving seperate just so I can hit the steelhead, just need to see if I have the finances for it at the moment.


----------

